# A message from Brian Barczyk



## Wildexpo (Feb 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;J8a1pmNURs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8a1pmNURs4[/video]

Hi guy's only a week to go with the earlybird rate so get in now. Who from here will be joining us on the night?
Stay tuned, as we hope to be able to announce some HUGE news in about a week regarding the The Australian Herpetologist's Dinner on Fri 30th April.
Enjoy!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like it might be the best expo ever Anthony......


----------



## euphorion (Feb 24, 2010)

oh i wish i was going!!!


----------



## krefft (Feb 24, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> oh i wish i was going!!!


 
If you ask nicely I think they will let you


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 24, 2010)

*Just Do It*



shooshoo said:


> oh i wish i was going!!!



Just Do It


----------



## krefft (Feb 24, 2010)

Tickets were selling like hotcakes at the AHS meeting tonight.
If you want to come get a wriggle on


----------



## JasonL (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah Krefft, this one will be worth leaving the Shire for!!!


----------



## jasonryles810 (Feb 25, 2010)

This is going to be a great night! 

Brian is so highly respected in the U.S, having him over to our expo to share his wealth of knowledge and experiences with all things reptile related is an honour. 

The charity auction will have some awesome items up for grabs, certainly not all herp related. if anyone out there would like to donate items worthy of auctioning on the night im certainly sure "wildexpo" would love a pm, its for a great cause, the tassie devils. 

remember early bird rates!

hope to see you all there!


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 25, 2010)

*cries* im gonna be bawling my eyes out that weekend  i wanna meet brian so bad but noooooooooooo i just HAVE to have no money.


----------



## jasonryles810 (Feb 25, 2010)

asharee133, im sure a group of like minded young herpo's from Melbourne could carpool, combine resources and make the trek up to the expo, the dinner will be a great night and even if you can't afford a ticket to the dinner, he will most definately be mingling with the crowd over the whole weekend...

if you were ever going to miss an expo, this year is not the year to do it...


----------



## Auzkez (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, Ant, I hope this guy is a real hit. Can't wait for April 30. Also, can you please limit the number and species of geckos for sale to the common species only. My better half is sending me broke.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 25, 2010)

Auzkez said:


> Hey, Ant, I hope this guy is a real hit. QUOTE]
> 
> You don't get any more real than Brian Barczyk..... he's a breeders breeder!


----------



## spongebob (Feb 25, 2010)

Well looking at some of the old snakebyte episodes of various herp events in the USA it looks like our Wild Expo will probably get an episode of it's own. Wont that be cool!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't know who he is should just google "snakebytes" and you will soon find out.


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 25, 2010)

watch that show every week. lol love it. =P


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 26, 2010)

Brian is a great talker, very enthusiastic, and could easily hold a crowd on those alone, without taking into consideration his wealth of keeping knowledge. I really couldnt think of a more complete package to speak, alot of herpers could tick a few boxes, but this guys ability to spin a yarn, and almost infectious passion for herps will appeal to alot of people on many levels.... Most herp talks I have seen have been kind of droll, informative, but lack the entertainment factor, though this fella can suck me in at will it seems, should be a corker of a night.


----------



## bigi (Feb 26, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> watch that show every week. lol love it. =P


 

can you please supply a link to the weekly show, more info
thanks


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 26, 2010)

bigi said:


> can you please supply a link to the weekly show, more info
> thanks


you just have to go to youtube and type in snakebytes in the search section and click his channel and watch 100+ of his videos from the start. its pretty awesome. lol


----------



## SouthSydney (Feb 26, 2010)

Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------

